# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Reumafonds waarschuwt over beperkte fysiotherapie

## Leontien

Het Reumafonds maakt zich grote zorgen over het feit dat reumapatiënten niet de zorg meer krijgen die ze wel nodig hebben. Zorgverzekeraars hebben namelijk aangegeven dat ze fysiotherapie niet onbeperkt meer willen vergoeden. Het gevolg is dat ernstige reumapatiënten bij onvoldoende fysiotherapie meer klachten krijgen en zal de hogere zorgvraag dus op een andere plek terecht komen. Daarnaast zal de arbeidsproductie dalen en meer hulpmiddelen en woningaanpassingen nodig zijn.

Het Reumafonds heeft maandag minister van Volksgezondheid Edith Schippers (VVD) een brief gestuurd met hun uitingen van zorg over dit onderwerp.

Maak jij je ook zorgen?

----------


## Healthy01

Maak eventueel gebruik van WMO consulenten. Kijk voor meer info op domicare.nl

----------

